# Test 400 Pain,Swelling,Redness



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

 What brutal stuff this lixus labs test 400 is.only ever used test e injecting before. started using test 400 3 weeks ago,injected 2 ml in right glute and had really bad pain,swelling and some redness.it took a week to be ok again,then i injected 2 ml inton left glute,barely no pain,no swelling or redness.so sthought the first injection was just a bad one,injected 2ml into right glute 4 days ago,no pain first of second days then yesterday i had alot of pain swelling and redness, it wouldnt bother me only after i got food at the womans house yesterday i started feeling sick and last night i had like a fever. woke up in a pool of sweat,but today it is a little less painful.the pain is more at the bottom of my back than where i injected,im walking like a retard and lying in bed is uncomfortable. i have been bed bound most of today and been taking anadin extra to thin my blood and using a hot water bottle. going to leave it till tomarrow to see what im like before going to the doc. is it just that the test 400 needs to be mixed or maybe im hitting some old scar tissue in my right glute?

I have a small bruise where i injected and there was a small bit of blood after injecting,maybe if its muscle damage ice would be better to reduce swelling?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i must have used 4 bottles of the stuff and had no probs , did mix it tho with all sorts even banged in 5 ml once but only 1ml of 400mg test , never had a prob at all ..


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never used it but there seem to be different views. My source recommend me to go for something different as this one has been reported to be really painful for some ppl + injecting 800mg at once must double the pain


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I have used 6 bottles of Lixus t400 and only that last one gave me any trouble. I was mixing it with Deca on all jabs apart from the latest one where i just did 2ml t400 in delt, it went red as **** and couldnt move my arm for 4 days. In my experience mixing the t400 with any other oil on a 1/1 ratio per ml you shouldnt have any issues. The fever you had sounds serious though fella have you not got anything to mix it with?


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

yea its the fever that is making me worry,could just be an illness though as i dont feel great.yea def mixing it in the future,not going through this pain again


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

It could be that you were ill before the messed up jab i would take plenty of vitamin c to boost immune response, ibuprofen for swelling and paracetamol for temperature if you are still ****ed in a few days get yourself to the docs for some anti biotics asap.


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

pain is alot less today but the swelling has moved into the bottom of my back,no pain there just swelling and red.i have taken some anti inflammatery tabs to see if that helps,keep applying a hot water bottle throughout the day.

Anyone think i should be really concerned and see a doc tonight or wait to see it in the morning?

Thanks


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

just read up on cellulitis,anyone think it could be that? ****ting meself now,think might go to a+e tonight.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Fever? Go to A & E!


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

yea going to go soon,fever has left now though


----------



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

I hear ya mate on the pain issue. I used a 400mg / ml Test E before and knocked it on the head after a few shots. I had the same experience you are having. Red and swollen and I felt like ****. I thought I was getting an infection. Hate to say it mate, maybe you be best getting a different bit of gear.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Squeler45 said:


> yea going to go soon,fever has left now though


Tell them exactly what you did - it's not illegal to use gear.

Tell them if you don't want it on your records or your GP told


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont mind having it on my records,well i dont think.doesnt effect me in the future does it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had bad problems with their T400 myself. Was fine the 1st few jabs but then got alot of swelling on sides. Ended up warming the areas up with hot showers or hot water bottles and massaged the area firmly. Was mixing it with deca too so God knows what its like on its own!! ha


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

how many courses have you run before mate?

reason i ask is when i first started all them many years ago at the start of every course no matter what it was i always used to feel like i was flued up,getiing pains in my lower back and my glutes would be sore as fk.used to clear after a couple of weeks.havent had it for years but i just put it down to my body adjusting to taking in a foreign substance.im prob talkin a load of sh1te to many but its just what i experianced.


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

glad your getting a laugh from it clubber lol done 2 courses before johny,both test e and never had any pip. went to the out of hours docs last night and little did that help. as soon as i told her i was on gear she had a stupid smirk on her face. she says it isnt an abscess or bacterial infection before it wasnt sore when she pressed it in and to see my own doctor today but cant get an appointment until friday!


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

just got a hold of lixus test 400 on 3rd week now i no every ones diffrent but any idea when it should kick in,also dates on side is 2011 expire 2017 no holigram is that normal any used same stuff


----------

